# HI, I'M A NEW MEMBER



## CATTYBIRD (Jan 24, 2004)

* Hi. My name is Nancy, but please call me CATTYBIRD, I like that name much better. :lol: . I'm glad that I found a forum that discusses cats. I have one mostly Persian, grey female about twelve years old, named Kitt. Not a very original name but it fits her. 8) . I'm looking forward to talking to other cat lovers.*


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Hello there CATTYBIRD -( we are neighbours..by far but still!)
I am glad you joined us - and post some pictures soon


----------



## CATTYBIRD (Jan 24, 2004)

iona, Thanks for the welcome. What part of NC are you from? Sorry, I don't have a scanner, so I can't post any pics.  . Anyhoo, it's nice to meet you.


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

I am actually from Romania but I live in Raleigh, NC with my husband ; and it is nice to meet you too  

About the pictures - a simple way you could do it : next time when you will have a film to develop click on the option where they will scan some pictures on a disk for you. This way you can share pictures online with family and friends. Will be waiting :wink:


----------



## PrincessClaire (Jan 16, 2004)

Hi and welcome to the forum


----------



## CATTYBIRD (Jan 24, 2004)

Madmissie, Thanks. Nice to meet you. 8)


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum! Can't wait to see some pictures of your cat, sounds very pretty


----------



## CATTYBIRD (Jan 24, 2004)

kitkat, Yup, Kitt is a very pretty cat, and she knows it too!


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Welcome to Cat Forum!


----------



## karaokekat (Jan 14, 2004)

Hi and welcome to the forum... I am a recent member myself and have found this forum to be very friendly and helpful... I am sure you will enjoy it too


----------



## maymariya (Sep 27, 2003)

Hi Nancy! wecome


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I'm glad you've joined us, Cattybird! Have fun and post often! It's addictive here, btw.


----------



## CATTYBIRD (Jan 24, 2004)

Jeanie. Thanks for the welcome. I already find this forum very addictive. <<))


----------

